# Free to a good home.



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been having a clear out of the garage and tidying up my supplies so sold some of my stuff and what I've left rather than keep it and it not get used I'd thought ud offer it up on here for anyone who wants it FOC but collection only. Stay in Ayrshire and work in East end of Glasgow so could meet someone near either.

Sales thread is here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389189

for more info for the stuff that's not sold and here's a pic I took the other day just never managed to get it posted up on here.










Just to clarify this is free to anyone who can collect and is everything in the above picture only. Thanks.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

I have bare concrete floor in my garage - I'll take the flooring!



If only you were closer

Very generous BTW! :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Just to clarify this is free to anyone who can collect and is everything in the above picture only. Thanks.[/QUOTE]

Thats cool you giving away for FREE :doublesho perhaps not all Jocks are tight. :lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Forsh said:


> I have bare concrete floor in my garage - I'll take the flooring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:

Thanks. I did have some spare flooring however currently in the process of laying it on my workbench to tidy it up :thumb:


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi Macca,

I would love to take this lot to help build up my collection. I nearly bought AG leather cream last night as well.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

scooobydont said:


> Hi Macca,
> 
> I would love to take this lot to help build up my collection. I nearly bought AG leather cream last night as well.


No worries mate it's yours then :thumb:

Let's get something arranged for pick up. PM me if you want for arrangements or we could swap numbers.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Pm incoming


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Many thanks again Paul.

Should keep me busy trying it all out tomorrow 

Was it bad etiquette to turn up at a fellow detailers house with a dirty car?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

scooobydont said:


> Many thanks again Paul.
> 
> Should keep me busy trying it all out tomorrow
> 
> Was it bad etiquette to turn up at a fellow detailers house with a dirty car?


No worries mate hope you make use of them.

I know you used the excuse about your splitter scraping and not allowing you into the drive I just assumed you parked in the road to avoid the embarrassment 

Car looked very nice mate and looking forward to seeing the pics after the detail :thumb:


----------

